
The Covid-19 Riddle: Why Does the Virus Wallop Some Places and Spare Others? - mxcrossb
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/03/world/asia/coronavirus-spread-where-why.html
======
anon234345566
There's clearly something going on, but nobody knows what could be.

I live in LATAM, Corrientes, AR, it is a region barely touched by the virus,
and yeah, people is everywhere, social distancing is being ignored most of the
time (private meetings everywhere). Initially we had fewer visitors, but for
almost a month we were open to all kind of traffic (air, buses, cars), from at
least 3 countries and several regions (we're a traffic hub in the Mercosur).

Right infront of my city, there's a red zone, Resistencia, it has been like
that for almost 2 months, they should be in full quarentine mode, but they
aren't following it to the letter, even like that, the cases are very slowly
increasing, but everybody was expecting thousands of cases, they're just
getting to a couple of hundreds (340 till today).

There's a lot of public transport going on in that city and in my city, so you
could think, these two places should be like NY or Madrid by now, even going
slowly, but no, there are no more than 340 cases in Resistencia (most of them
already recovered), in Corrientes we only have 18 infected (a total of 50
cases in two months).

The health system in both cities is doing surprinsingly well, few beds
occupied and ICUs cases, most COVID19 diagnosed are kept in their houses,
along with their families, then, 10-15 days later, all of them are tested, the
affected one usually is now ok, and in very few cases some members living with
him are testing positive.

It's a kind of surprise, but the contaiment protocoal is being followed just
like that till now, because it is not expanding the virus as expected (the
first cases were expected to propagate to family members, and it didn't
happened and it keeps not happening for most of the cases).

Obviously most of the cases - almost all - are mild, and the containment
protocol was followed to keep the health system free for severe cases.

So, last week the Corrientes governor started to open all business (schools
and public office are still closed), they're somewhat enforcing distancing
measures, but there are thousand of people out there right now.

So we are going to see what happens from here, we are just starting the winter
here, but you know, nobody knows exactly what's stopping or slowing the virus
in regions/cities like mine.

------
rapjr9
Looking at the picture of the worker disinfecting the street, I'm reminded of
seeing such pictures from many articles but we don't seem to be doing this in
the USA. Does it help? Is it just security theater?

------
gshdg
A lot of these differences are simply due to underreporting because people
aren’t being tested. We really need to be looking not at confirmed case rates
but at rates of death above the average for the time of year.

------
lowdose
[http://archive.is/OU9eV](http://archive.is/OU9eV)

